# Vista Recreation / Blade Inflatable Kayak?



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Buzzards, 

Does anyone have experience with this type of IK? (see link below) Looks like it is pretty decent; good valves, decent rocker, etc. It uses what seems to be a rigid foam board for the floor. I have seen this on other craft and am wondering what other peoples experience with that set up has been. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

p.s. (my wife does not know I am gonna buy another boat. SHHH!) 

https://rochester.craigslist.org/boa/6171254626.html


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

This is somewhat reminescent of my 1st IK, the original AIRE lynx. It had the same angular abrupt change in hull profile at the ends and a foam floor setup. I don't remember anything adverse because of the foam floor. I think it paddled fine, no tacoing, and since I carried it and stored it fully inflated rolling up the foam floor was never an issue. If there are no leaks at $200 it seems a good deal.


----------



## Phacops (4 mo ago)

I paddled this kayak on the Rogue in Oregon, including Blossom Bar (IV), and through Desolation and Gray canyons with the Green running 29,000 cfs. Excellent handling and while a little wet, it is a good performer. I have seen my spouse go into Godzilla (a smily hole) at the end of Warm Springs Rapid on the Yampa and paddled out with lots of momentum. The only trouble was when I was off my line through Wire Fence and went over a 12 foot pourover. The water was so aerated that I lost boyancy and ended being maytagged and swam out of the hole clutching my paddle and one safety line on the Vista. and, I love the thigh straps, though I upgraded them, myself.


----------

